# Printed T Shirts



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok our Son surprised us. Got a Press and bunch of T Shirts. We have Mud Races by here once a week.

He went down there selling printed T Shirts to Tourist. Sold $360 worth and many orders.

I really didn't think he would sell any.

big rockpile


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Very cool! I do not know what you mean by a "press" is it like a giant iron they would use at a dry cleaners?:huh:


----------



## redhead89 (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow. That's impressive. I guess you never know until you try.


----------

